# The thread of randomness



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

This thread is simple. Say the randomnest stupidest thing you can think of. This is for the goofy people and goofy-looking people a like. I'll start

Yo yo this looks like a job for me so everybody just look at me y'all know i am so crazy i ain't dumb im just supa lazy. 

Whatever comes to your mind. it's TIME TO GET FUNKY ;D


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I wish squirrel could talk to me...or I was a squirrel who could talk...its fun running on tree branches


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I wanna name my kid Bunko Cosby.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i would like to ride harry Potter's broom


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> i would like to ride harry Potter's broom


. Let me guess ya wanna play with his snitch too xD. or whatever that gold little ball is. lol. little ball(s) :clap


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe....i wish earth was an ice cream...i would have ice skated all day...


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm about to lose my mind. You've been gone for so long I'm running out of time... I need a doctor... call me a doctor.... i need a doctor doctor to bring me back to life.............


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Loveless said:


> I'm about to lose my mind. You've been gone for so long I'm running out of time... I need a doctor... call me a doctor.... i need a doctor doctor to bring me back to life.............


Hehe....i am a dentist.would that help?:clap:b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I am lord Voldemort..hehehehe


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> Hehe....i am a dentist.would that help?:clap:b


Maybe..... just maybe. You aren't going to kill me right Volde?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

bLarGhFoOogaL!!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm like Nicky Manaj and Big Sean talking bout dat *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** ***


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

AHHHHH Voldemort has penetrated this thread!!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> AHHHHH Voldemort has penetrated this thread!!


With his super big wand head


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Price check on prune juice, Bob!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

There's a lean in my jean and it just won't clean


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Wanna know what would be worse then Voldemort penetrating this thread?! QUAGMIRE!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Loveless said:


> Wanna know what would be worse then Voldemort penetrating this thread?! QUAGMIRE!!!!!!!


U will have to suffer one more Draco Malfoy:idea


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Obla-di-obla-daaa!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Random is my middle name sir, rawr this and rawr that, rawrness here and whatnot, rawrful and rawrtastic, these are the words I use to make things more interesting. GrrrRawr!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

B l o s s o m:1059867851 said:


> Obla-di-obla-daaa!


Life goes on bra! Beatles


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh I'm tired imma gonna go to bed now...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:ideaHow come the idea of living in Pumpkins go??hehe:boogie


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

For gods sake I'm a doctor, not a POOL MAN


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Life goes on bra! Beatles


 :hahaoh Jess..!!geez ur super funny:clap


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Nidhoggr:1059873800 said:


> For gods sake I'm a doctor, not a POOL MAN


Doctor who?


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Actually, I prefer the cardboard cut-outs from that unreleased action movie, although they would rather call it pepperoni rather than illusion of potato envy... :|


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Doctor who?


Dr. Ace!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yogi the bear began to hovering above the ground and flew away.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Slow down there's a fork in the road you're gonna.... go down the wrong wayyyy 
Slow down there's a fork in the road you're gonna.... trip along the wayyyy


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:teeth


Jcgrey said:


> Yogi the bear began to hovering above the ground and flew away.


:teeth:teeth


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

_When it's nine in the afternoooon
Your eyes are the size of the moooon
You could 'cause you can so you dooo
We're feeling so good
Just the way that we do
When it's nine in the afternoon _


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

You cannot hurt me, not with my CHEESE HELMET.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

░░░░░░███████████████░░░░░░
░░░░░░█████████████████████░░░░░
░░░████████████████████████░░░░░
░░██████████████████████████░░░░
████████████████████████████░░░░
████████░░░░░░░░░▀███████████░░░
███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███████████░░░
██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███████████░░
██░░░░░▄▄░░░░░░░░░░░███████░░█░░
█░░██░░███████▄░░░░░░█████░░░░█░
█░██░░░░░░░░▀▀██░░░░░███░░░█░░█░
███░░░░░░░▄██▄░░░░░░░░░░░░█░░░█░
██░▄█▀▀█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█▄░░█░
░██░░░░█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█░
░░█░░░░█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███░░
░█░░░░█░░░░▄ ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█░█ ░░
░█░░░██▄░▄▀██░░░░░█░░░░░░░█░█░░░
░█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█░░░░░░█░█░░░
░░█░░░░░░▄▄▄▄▄▄░░░░█░░░░░░██░░░░
░░░█░░██▀▀░▄▄▄▄█░░█░░░░░░░██░░░░
░░░░█░░████████▀░░█░░░░░░░██░░░░
░░░░░█░░██▄▄▄▄▀░░█░░░░░░░█░░█░░░
░░░░░░█░░░░░░░░░█░░░░░░░█░░░█░░░
░░░░░░█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█░░░░░█░░
░░░░░░█░░░░░░░░█░░░░░░█░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Why must you jiggle so repulsively jello? Maybe that's why I don't like jello. :idea


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Non sequitur content incoming...

"Stupid horse, you’re dead and you’re dying and you’re dead also. There will be no dramatic zoom in to your face with a fade out, however. You shall die alone and alone in pure adultery. I guess that’s not that bad of a way of dying. It depends on certain worldview and morals, but I mean this is the internet. The morals shall be left in the backpackages. You may take it back once you leave. Be sure not to lose your ticket." 

"I would currently rather have a minivan try to find a shortcut through my left ear to try to find a way through my right ear. Y'know, currently that would best describe my mental state. Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to savestate, and turn the thing off and start to do the editing and upload process, while I try to find a way to see how much skin I can remove from my body with a lawnmower without any fatal wounds."

"It's wet and there's trees and it's a platform plaaace. When the original stage was an ice stage I think it was the first one, I'd rather go farming than go get frostbite I guess. Yeah, this is a farm, those are roto-to-to-to cutter. They make the grain, they recycle fox fur into grain. That's how farmers work. I know a lot of you were thinking farms were like 'PUT SEEDS IN THE GROUND' and stuff grows. What kind of science fiction world do you come from? Food does not come from the ground! Where the hell were you raised to think such a crazy nonsense thing?! I mean, use your common sense! If food came from the ground, why would there be so much famine in the world? There wouldn't, 'cause they would just get food from the freakin' ground. There's ground everywhere! No, food comes from money! What you do is put money in a box and then food comes out! That's why money is so important and why it's primordial that we send money over to African countries 'cause they don't need support. They don't need to learn how to cultivate. They don't need proper food. They just need more and more money! Okay? I hope I made myself clear here. 'Cause this is an important social issue that turtles are... Are water animals so we have not to be surprised to see them here..."


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh how you mock me, why, do you bite your thumb at me? For shame as I shall now draw my sword. Have at thee coward for you hath made a terrible enemy when your namesake spells horror. Thou will not prevail over me for the terrible enemy must by slayed, especially and thy enemy is homework.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I saw one lion in my neighbours porch...he was having some icecreams....


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> I saw one lion in my neighbours porch...he was having some icecreams....


:haha


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

i dunno what to eat but my tummy is hungers


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Pic of my new Neighbour...Dnt laugh..it makes him angry..!!!..he just had some pedicure...hope u like his nail paint


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^^ sooo cute! I wanna touch it. 

"Atlantis is calling, S.O.S for love. Atlantis is calling from the stars above"


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I like threads like this. Random bull**** is mostly what I say on a regular basis.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:no:no


sanria22 said:


> ^^ sooo cute! I wanna touch it.
> 
> "Atlantis is calling, S.O.S for love. Atlantis is calling from the stars above"


 :no 
He's Miss Touch me not:boogie


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^^ then we will gallop freely in the wind! At least he will, I'll just be watching and trying not to faint from running.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Dexter is making love potion for me


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

The lion king one was awesome. ​


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wish it would rain so hard that I get swept away by the rain into a cave. That's where I would like to live. I would love it there.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I bought myself a nice shirt today. 

I'm still obsessed with "Taxi Driver"...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhh----


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)

Padding your post count can be a bother at times.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I love that "nighthawks" painting. I have it as an avatar.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

Who likes PIE FLAVOR????? >


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

2 minutes to get 2 posts....


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

You never realize how important question marks should be unless you lose them.
Yer like "!!! what! they're gone! I've like lost 80% control over the English language!!"


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

You are so beautiful that you got the chemicals that make me fall in love. Baby girl Baby girl. I won't leave ya. But like Chelsea..... I might sack ya


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Shoop Da Whoop made a soup and fired it through a hula hoop.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

OH GOD! I've made a terrible mistake :cry


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Nigel Thornberry is the sound of the color blue.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Philosoraptor asks:

If the sky is as blue as the sea, why can we not swim in it?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I just don't know what to say!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Have some pie and enjoy.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Rub a dub dub


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

This is a test.... This is only, a test


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

I come to SAS for the quiet women, the quiet women, and the herpin and a derpin, the herpin and a derpin.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

THIIIIIIIIIIS, this this this this this

ISSSSSSSSSS, is is is is is

AAAAAAAAAAAAA, a a a a a

TEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEST, test test test test test


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^lol, Coke burns mannn.. hm yeah.
random lyrics:
My body's sayin let's go, but my heart is saying no. I'm a genie in a bottle baby.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Randomness rules


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Maria Hill over the Black Widow


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

this isn't where i parked my car


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I totally think Loki is the weakest villain ever.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I am the mask woman here..hehehhehhehe


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I am ironman. I get all the money AND the women .


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard and the'yre like.. oh you're a dude.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

By the way, we do punch b--ches.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

MrSoloDolo123:1059903606 said:


> My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard and the'yre like.. oh you're a dude.


Lol


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

What's the secret to making a multi-page thread?


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Dr. Evil: Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to my underground lair. I have gathered here before me the world's deadliest assassins, and yet each of you has failed to kill Austin Powers. That makes me angry. And when Dr. Evil gets angry, Mr. Bigglesworth gets upset. And when Mr. Bigglesworth gets upset... people DIE! 
Why must I be surrounded by frickin' idiots?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

intheshadows:1059903846 said:


> Dr. Evil: Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to my underground lair. I have gathered here before me the world's deadliest assassins, and yet each of you has failed to kill Austin Powers. That makes me angry. And when Dr. Evil gets angry, Mr. Bigglesworth gets upset. And when Mr. Bigglesworth gets upset... people DIE!
> Why must I be surrounded by frickin' idiots?


 Scott Evil: "If you have a time machine, why don't you just go back and kill Austin Powers when he's sitting on the crapper or something." Dr. Evil: "How 'bout no...Scott...OK?"


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Zip it, ex zip it a, zippy longstockings, zip it, zip it good, subtitle: zip it, zuckle on my zipple, zip it, Ladies and gentlemen of the jury, exZIPIT A..


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

**** the salt it doesn't do anything!!!!!!!!


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

man i sure spend alot of my time on here, where does the day go? is this my life now? Wake up, Work Out, hope on the computer, youtube, facebooks, and SAS then go to work get back on the computer, youtube, facebooks, SAS......


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

"Mr Lahey hasn;t had a drink since the day he tried to kill﻿ Ricky. and he had about 49 drinks that day"

Trailer Park Boys.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

crystaltears said:


>


lol :lol

Btw I loved The Lion King when I was younger.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The randomness of thread.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

She is single. I shall now take her


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

dsmlqlqwlnkrwer0243523wresfxc


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Why do I keep listening to this song???? =O


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

tirrreedddd... time to sleep, goodnight.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Remember: Everybody gets one!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

****ety ****. >.<


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My head hurts. Make it go away.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I just poured chips all over my pants. :/


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm going to go hula hoop in the dark while listening to 90s hits.

This is normal.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

[email protected][email protected] i love ice cream!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Random, Random, Random, Random, Random, Random, Random, Random, 
Random, Random, Random, Random, Random, Random, Random, Random, 
Random, Random, Random, Random, Random, Random, Random, Random, 
Random, Random, Random, Random, Random, Random, Random, Random, 
Random, Random, Random, Random, Random, Random, Random, Random, 
Random, Random, Random, Random, Random, Random, Random, Random,


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

My ovaries are ovar-reacting.. Why must I feel the need to express this?? My ovaries! And also to feel the need to be weird. :/


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

I think it would be fun to live in Victorian England, but only for one week.


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Jim Norton is easily the most unfunny person in the world.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

DO A Facial Roll!!
wseerhhhhhhhhhhhhhrtfg54444444444tf[.,k8mmn fj.;/


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Expensive and pretentious restaurants make me highly uncomfortable, and the food is rarely good.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

My stomach is growling because I am hungry and will not eat because I am sick and tired of frickin sandwiches.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

These here are top of the line interwebs kept fresh by high quality F5 buttons, the starting price is 50 silver per pixel.


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

It sounds like my dishwasher is speaking to me. Creepy.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Oooh, a MapleStory ad... It's been ages... Must. Not. Click.


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

I wonder what animals think of while people get undressed in front of them..:idea


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

"Hey, what did you do to the world?"
.."Turned it off."
"Well, put it back!"


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't know if people are talking behind my back about me or if I'm just paranoid. All I know is I'm pissed off.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

get ready to take this grand shower..teehee


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Ulrike from Blutengel is so freaking hot. Also, Chris Pohl is the one guy in the world I would go gay for.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

why must I feel hungry even though I ate and it's almost 3 AM and I'm about to go to bed??


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

I live in a boring town, in a sh*tty state, in a f*cked up country, in a dying planet, in a beautiful galaxy.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Had French toast for lunch and put left-over chocolate and peanut butter chips on it. It melted on the bread and mmmm it was good! I love jazzing up my French toast now and again.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No sugar tonight in my coffee, no sugar tonight in my tea. Ba da da da ba da da da dum. I love that song. :boogie


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I am officially friends with a spider that's been in my room for awhile now.  Whoopy!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I really want a pet tarantula now. :blank I think it would keep me good company. Maybe I should get one.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Uh...Snoochie boochies?


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

drop those pants, theres no time to waste!


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Richard Wright rights week recipes.


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

I need to get some sleep asap


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

*Pours a glass of scotch*
Did I ever tell ye lads about the time I back flipped into an alternate universe?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

This thread........ this chaos.......... it is all my creation


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Easter egg at 08:30:24


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

I have no opinion at the moment. It's not a crime.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Do not watch videos in the random thread. Do not watch videos in the random thread. Do not watch videos in the random thread.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Good morning


----------



## TragicDreamz (May 9, 2012)

I once wrestled an armadillo.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tick tock goes the clock. When will it ever stop?


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

And so his journey began, far over the misty mountains cold, to dungeons deep and caverns old, while the pines were roaring on the height, the wind was moaning in the night, with the fire red, it flaming spread, the trees like torches blazed with light.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

...you must go on, I can't go on, I'll go on.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pink, fuzzy handcuffs.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I much prefer the automated checkers at the grocery store--they, I mean to say SHE, because, really, it was just the one with me, the only one, for me, I guess, but this checker actually talks to you... says please, thank you, and repeats itself without getting irritated or impatient--and here in Vegas, that's better than a slot machine. I started shopping at this one Albertson's, at first just occasionally on my way back to my rental, and then, more often, you know, going in during off-peak hours when it was slow so I knew I'd always be sure to get this one automated check-out machine with what I thought had just the nicest tone to her voice--and, after making her acquaintance, so to speak, I started, well you know, dressing nice, making sure I was shaved-the whole bit, smiles, compliments (you can't tip them--I found out it's against store policy--but that's a whole other deal), and after having spent probably at least $100 in over-priced Albertson's groceries (well, so she could see real clear that I'm not a cheapskate, like some guys here in town--you know Vegas, right?), anyway, including some of the fresh flowers that I would, just kind of smooth-like, leave in what she had so nicely informed me, that first time we met, was the "bagging area," some of their nicer "on sale" flowers--I mean they're still pretty much fresh, and anyway, she knew what I meant, which is what counts I always say... you know, like I like to say, "It's what you MEANT, not what you SPENT," but after a couple of times of that, the matron they have there to help you in case you get stuck, but for me was just an old stuck-up busybody--nosy?! Well, especially after keeping me from tipping my checker girl--I expect this matron gal was just jealous-not getting the attention... but anyway, that's not my lookout, I found the one I wanted, but all the same she had started watching me, like I say, kind of jealous-like, downright SUSPICIOUS-some women, well she had a sharp eye and would catch me up and tell me how I forgot my flowers and all-but I didn't offer any to her cause I didn't want her getting wrong ideas-I already had my hands full and happy--well I did my best and finally worked it around to where I asked MY checker out, and she was still just as polite and gracious as I had come to know her to be, but still SHY, you see? LORD she was shy, not even coy, just shy. Well, I couldn't keep the Matron lady from hearing and all, and she looked at me kind of queer-like, and told me, all business, but not jealous like before, that this was my checker's last night on account of her tallies not coming out right at the end of her shift, and that there was no use in me coming back in there any more, that my checker wouldn't be there, they were taking her out--just like that. Maybe I caused her to lose track of her work with my visits and our attraction and all--probably what that shyness when I asked her out was-knowing the axe would be falling-well, of course things dimmed for me a bit there, the security guard came over and stood back a little, off to the side, but with his eyes watching us, so I knew they weren't joking, so I picked up my flowers this time and went. Things were a little rugged for a while after that, but one thing changed-I never after that could face being with another slot machine, or video poker bar machine either. More lately I'll pick up a few essentials at the 7-11, off-hours, the women behind the counter can seem some friendly at times, but they don't sell the fresh flowers there, and they have the usual guys hanging round making time with those old slots. I've been thinking about, well, this town just doesn't, anyway, seem to be so much as it used to.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

paragraphs :eyes


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Liquor up front, poker in the rear


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Random rawring.... RAWR!


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Why do women like big walls of text? It is the visual impact. A bigger, fuller, longer paragraph is just more overwhelming, more powerful, more exciting to look at and admire. A large, thick paragraph regardless of the message to it is just plain damn sexy to look at--period! It excites you and titillates. It speaks as a testament to intellectual prowess and generates pure raw visceral longing.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

It's not size that counts but how you use it. One could argue that larger is more formidable, thus inspiring reluctance to devour the contents.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm facing the prospect of a formidably large slice of banana cake but I'm going to devour it anyway. You should attempt the same dauntlessness in your perusal of large blocks of text.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

You scratched my CD.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Fruitcake said:


> I'm facing the prospect of a formidably large slice of banana cake but I'm going to devour it anyway. You should attempt the same dauntlessness in your perusal of large blocks of text.


I thought we were talking about penises. . . :um


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I wasn't. I was talking about penigraphs. I mean paragraphs. I think you're a bit too preoccupied with the male sex organ to be engaging in logical discussion.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

You're right: I'm going to go peruse some massive thick paragraphs.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

It is obvious to me that Mike Riley is a better coach then Jeff Tedford.


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> .


When you say that you're a marmite defender. Do you mean this?


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I used a celebrity-lookalike program for the first time. It matched me up with Jean Reno. Hooray. Oh... Wait...


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I was on the Tim Brando Show...... _again _x)


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I got up at 4:30 PM yesterday and now am about to go to bed at 1:09 PM today. Gotta love my sleeping patterns


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

"we run away, but we don't know why"


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Madness = (int)(Math.random() * 200);


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dang fleas itching me.  Must get rid of them ASAP!


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Voyager said:


> When you say that you're a marmite defender. Do you mean this?


Exactly.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

My mood swings wildly at work> Numb, want to kill the boss, indiferent, depressed....


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Off to Vegas tomorrow. No laptop until Monday! How will I cope?! Haa, I shall be okay, I'm seeing my mom finally so it's worth it


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Have fun!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm going crazy. >.<


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I was born crazy. And learned to be lazy x).


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

It is a truth universally acknowledged, that a single turtle in possession of a good appetite, must be in want of a lettuce.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Waz up..... hey...... hey.... I WILL BE YOUR HUCKLEBERRY CHERRY YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

PULL THE TAPEWORM OUT OF YOUR ***....... hey!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, almost at 1000 posts with nothing to show for it. What shall I do for my 1000th post?... Sadly I have no idea.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Head Chef: This stew needs more Potatoes, more Tomatoes, and less Pepper!
Underlings: Yes sir, right away sir!
Head Chef: I'm not training you short hats out of the good my heart! I'm training you to make the best **** stew in the country for his majesty!
Underlings: Yes sir!
Head Chef: Now get to work! Maybe if one of you short hats survives my training camp you could have a hat as tall as mine one day!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This chocolate pudding is good.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm paranoid to travel alone...


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Its a merry merry unbirthday to you! Yes you! Happy unbirthday everyone :hb


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Time travel is great


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

wickedlovely said:


> Show me your genitals.


Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I literally wasted an entire day -_-


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

\(^_^)/


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Show me your genitals.


Soon dear, soon. jk. l0l


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

You're hate has made you powerful


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I wanna meet a nice girl from Walla Walla WA.

Anyone know anyone like that?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> I wanna meet a nice girl from Walla Walla WA.
> 
> Anyone know anyone like that?


Yes.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Evo said:


> Yes.


Is it wrong that I may be WAY older?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Evo said:


>


Pfehehehehe. Hehe. Heheheh. Hehehehehehe.
Heheh.
Heh.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Zehahaha! Whitebeard's era is over, the name of the new era is Blackbeard! Zehahaha!


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Assistant: Doctor Ming this thread just flat-lined!
Ming: *Gasp* Hand me the defibrillator!
*Bzzt*
Assistant: Good work doctor.:banana


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi boys and girls, I'm Jimmy Carl Black, and I'm the Indian of the group.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I like eating cheese.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

*burps*


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

Alert the troops, we attack at dawn


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Heimmlich

Grimoire

NDA - Non Disclosure Agreement

Winnie (name)

Rick Santorum (lol) (I like his name but he has a hilarious face)

I need some good films to watch. There's no good horror films that are also quite new-looking which is sad. I think they should just re-shoot them??? What are film companies sitting on their bums for. Also, same thing with brands. Brands are supposed to communicate a feel or theme ACROSS products; it's stupid to invent a shiny new brand for each goddamn product. It's clutter.

Michio Kaku is a cool guy.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

42 + 26 = 58...I've reverse engineered math...don't ask how.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bam, bam, bam! Kerplunk!


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

One does not simply swim through space and punch stars, they must first have tea and biscuits with 2 moons, 5 gas giants and a black hole.


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

Enlighten us old wise one:clap :b :um:fall:evil


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

And what exactly is a dream? And what exactly is a joke?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> 42 + 26 = 58...I've reverse engineered math...don't ask how.


Um... actually... its 86


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Long cat is...
L
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
n
g 

:3 

But strong cat is strong :3 :bat

Drnuk cat ish ver y drunk :3 :drunk


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

The ba ba bird bird bird, bird is the word. 
The ba ba bird bird bird, bird is the word.
The ba ba bird bird bird, bird is the word. 
The ba ba bird bird bird, bird is the word.
The ba ba bird bird bird, bird is the word. 
The ba ba bird bird bird, bird is the word.
The ba ba bird bird bird, bird is the word. 
The ba ba bird bird bird, bird is the word.
The ba ba bird bird bird, bird is the word. 
The ba ba bird bird bird, bird is the word.
The ba ba bird bird bird, bird is the word. 
The ba ba bird bird bird, bird is the word.
The ba ba bird bird bird, bird is the word. 
The ba ba bird bird bird, bird is the word.
The ba ba bird bird bird, bird is the word. 
The ba ba bird bird bird, bird is the word.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I find Mike Judge quite cute, ya know, for an older guy.


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Black holes have a prodigious appetite for stars that wander too close


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

How many waffles does it take to cover your doghouse in a world where up is fish and pie is goat? 
Why do posters always fall up when the moon frowns? 
Do blossoms blooming in december make the moon sad?
Why are toads afraid of comets that smell like blue?
This madness is infinite and beautiful like a painting in the mind, the world is my canvas, free will is my paintbrush, ideas are my paint.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Shock Troopers plus Super Troopers plus Fireside Cleanser equal something like Lex Luthor fan club


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Potatoes, Bunnies, and McDonalds. Talk to me lovely


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

lots of books to read and maybe get rid of....


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll punch and kick every raindrop in the city if I have to, just as long as the ground stays safe and dry!


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Quack.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Already posted this elsewhere, but in the spirit of E3...






Here's to hoping Nintendo does better than I heard Microsoft did this year. :no


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

POW! Right in ther kiss'a! POW! Right in the kiss'a! POW! Right in the kiss'a! 
POW! Right in ther kiss'a! POW! Right in the kiss'a! POW! Right in the kiss'a! 
POW! Right in ther kiss'a! POW! Right in the kiss'a! POW! Right in the kiss'a! 
POW! Right in ther kiss'a! POW! Right in the kiss'a! POW! Right in the kiss'a! 
POW! Right in ther kiss'a! POW! Right in the kiss'a! POW! Right in the kiss'a! 
POW! Right in ther kiss'a! POW! Right in the kiss'a! POW! Right in the kiss'a! 
POW! Right in ther kiss'a! POW! Right in the kiss'a! POW! Right in the kiss'a! 
POW! Right in ther kiss'a! POW! Right in the kiss'a! POW! Right in the kiss'a! 
POW! Right in ther kiss'a! POW! Right in the kiss'a! POW! Right in the kiss'a!


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Already posted this elsewhere, but in the spirit of E3...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could watch this for hours, it's just so mesmerizing.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

We are all made of starstuff


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Furious Ming said:


> I could watch this for hours, it's just so mesmerizing.


You shouldn't have said that...


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Toppington said:


> You shouldn't have said that...


Why thank you kind sir.








*Flies away*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The cow goes meow.
The horse goes woof.
The dog goes moo.
The tiger goes chirp.

:blank:blank:blank:blank


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

i like cheese...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Randomness


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

if you printed off every web page on the internet and laid them out one after the other, some environmentalists would get pretty mad


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Furious Ming said:


> Why thank you kind sir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're quite welcome.



Jcgrey said:


>


My eyes are very confused...


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Why is it snowing pita chimps . Or is it chips? fukafukafukafuka i need shower rah ra brahh i thought neorsporin look ilk [email protected]!!!! 

oh may names napokeon booooonapart and have i goooot a deal for youuuuu
i'm in danger of being bloooowwwn apart so ill make thiiis appeals to youuuuu


ahhhh 5th grade songs...whoo..


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ooga ooga ooga chaka, ooga ooga ooga chaka, I CAN'T STOP THIS FEELIN'! DEEP INSIIIIIIIIIIDE OF MEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

pineapple!!! :clap


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

ATTENTION:

Meow.

That is all.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wish life was like a musical. Everything would be so much better. Now that I think of it, maybe not. It would be creepy actually. :um Really creepy.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Knock knock.
Who's there?
Knock knock.
Who's there?
Knock knock.
I must be hearing things.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I was about to exit out but then I heard the beginning of the song and I was like DEAD KENNEDYS then I was trying to remember the song and I was like wait, it'll show, then I was like yup I knew it Kill the Poor


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blah


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

That's raw... Everybody come here!! Look just touch that ****!! Raw ****ing Sea Bass!! That's stone cold right there guys!! Look now the customers are leaving because you can't cook one simple sea bass!! Tommy can't cook a **** wellington!! Jason is burning the risotto!! And your sea bass is raw!! Get out!!


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Furious Ming said:


>


Oh my ****ing god... I love you. :heart


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Furious Ming said:


> That's raw... Everybody come here!! Look just touch that ****!! Raw ****ing Sea Bass!! That's stone cold right there guys!! Look now the customers are leaving because you can't cook one simple sea bass!! Tommy can't cook a **** wellington!! Jason is burning the risotto!! And your sea bass is raw!! Get out!!


You donkey!! Hey, Madame! Come here you. We don't have all ****ing day. **** ME! Get out of my kitchen! Love his shows.


----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

AfraidToSpeak said:


> Yes.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

It was 300 posts that would fight against social anxiety!!
Tonight we dine in awkwardness!!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Randomly random randomness


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Furious Ming said:


>


The only thing about that picture that makes no sense is why their dressed as darth Vader.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Crack potatoes and chicken POT pie.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Can someone explain this?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Freshly squeezed orange jews.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

moxosis said:


> Can someone explain this?


Haha, I don't think there's anything to explain. :um Really weird, though.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

snap ,crackle and THE SPICE MUST FLOW!


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

My brother wants to sell his testacle for $60k.... true story


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Jcgrey said:


> Yogi the bear began to hovering above the ground and flew away.


I choked on my beer when I saw that :lol


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

The Government!

I'll take the job!

Potato Salad!

*salutes


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

this is what most people do when they listen to autechre


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

with the board being broken sas today is reminding me of this http://www.samehat.com/2007/06/abstraction-by-shintaro-kago_26.html

I would post the pictures here but they are nsfw.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------

